# Bees!!



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello all! I have been reading about honey bees for about 2 years and finally have my Warre hive. Originally I wanted to buy pure Russian bees from Cold Country Queens. Though after reading some articles from Anarchy Apiaries, I am thinking of trying more of a untreated feral hive.... though finding a supplier has proven difficult. Does anyone have a resource for treatment free apiaries in New York or close to? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You might use the search function for "treatment free bees" or just look in the "For Sale" forum. You might try www.goldstarhoneybees.com for the bees you're looking for also.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Also, consider checking with folks who do honey bee removals.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Anarchy apiaries has yards in the Hudson valley. If you like Sam's outlook, why not see if you can get some of his bees?
Bill


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! You might use the search function for "treatment free bees" or just look in the "For Sale" forum. You might try www.goldstarhoneybees.com for the bees you're looking for also.


Thank you for your response Gary 

Update, just signed up for the emailing list on goldstarhoneybees, great site! Thanks again !!!!


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

Riverderwent said:


> Also, consider checking with folks who do honey bee removals.


 Thank you riverderwent I haven't had much luck in that department but will keep trying


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

whiskers said:


> Anarchy apiaries has yards in the Hudson valley. If you like Sam's outlook, why not see if you can get some of his bees?
> Bill


I have tried to reach out to Sam both by phone and email and unfortunately have not had any luck. Thank you for your response though whiskers


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bee14me (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you


----------

